# Basenji & Pugs



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some pictures of my three taken a couple of days ago! 
































































Delilah:










Smiling:










Lilah (l) and Jovi looking stupid:










And Maya with her pugs in the background:










Maya has had a few shows. She placed 2nd in the Puppy Stakes at Southern Counties and got Best Puppy in Breed at Blackpool so all that work trying to get her to stand still and move without bouncing paid off in the end


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

love the picture of the tri basenji. don't see many that colour around.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lovely piccies of gorgeous dogs. My friends have a Basenji pup booked and hopefully they will get it in August


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 

The only litter i know of that will be ready in August time is by my girls dad  

Maya and her brother were the only two tri's born at the beginning of the year (when the majority of litters are born) but i believe there are another two in the litter i mentioned about. They are not too common, but getting more popular i think. I love the tri's. When i breed from Maya i may keep a red to have something different, but the tris will always be my favourites!


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm loving your puglets. We picked our black girl pug up on the 18th July.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures of beautiful dogs 
Congraulations on your show results


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Maya is truly stunning! And your pugs are delicious - one of my 'wants'!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> The only litter i know of that will be ready in August time is by my girls dad
> 
> Maya and her brother were the only two tri's born at the beginning of the year (when the majority of litters are born) but i believe there are another two in the litter i mentioned about. They are not too common, but getting more popular i think. I love the tri's. When i breed from Maya i may keep a red to have something different, but the tris will always be my favourites!


Aha is your girls that American ?


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Lovely Pics..


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

clueless said:


> Aha is your girls that American ?


Maya is American breeding, yes 

Thanks for the replies all!


----------

